# neue "FingerTip Grip" Maus gesucht



## Patapon (12. November 2014)

Hi Leute ich suche eine neue Maus und bin ein *FingerTip Grip* User.
Mittelfinger bis Ende Handballen 20cm / Handfläche 10 cm. <-- *Damit ist meine eigene Hand gemeint* !!!
Ich spiele im Durchschnitt mit 1300-1500 DPI, also high sense und iche hebe selten die Maus an, da high sense spieler brauche die Maus nicht anheben.

Ich hatte eine Razer diamondback/ Logitech MX518 / Logitech G400 irgendwie war ich wirklich nie zufrieden, des öfteren habe ich so was wie eine sehnenscheidenentzündung am zeigefinger, bestimmt durch meine "FingerTip Grip" Spielweise. Bin eher der FPS Typ und viel Lesen im internet, das heißt auch viel scrollen.

Bitte keine Vorschläge von Palm Grip spielern die ihre Palm Grip Mäuse empfehlen.
Was Cool wäre, wenn man die DPI verstellen könnte mitten im Spiel z.B. bei BF4 Low DPI zum snipern und High DPI im Panzer/Helicopter/Flugzeug


Ich habe einige Mäuse im Visier, weiß nicht ob sie gut oder für mich geeignet sind, gerne könnt ihr mir auch andere Vorschlagen.



Product: AnurA » EpicGear
G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse
ZOWIE GEAR :: Strive For Perfection (die ec2 evo pro gamer) (würde zu meinem zowie mousepad passen)


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2014)

Bei der Zowie wenn schon die FK1, hat nen besseren Sensor drin. Allgemein sind Zowies aber nicht so toll, wenn du die CPI verändern willst - der Schalter dafür ist an der Unterseite. 
Die Logitechs sind relativ gross, da musst du schauen, wie bequem das ist. Eventuell mal die G402 anschauen.


Ein paar andere Vorschläge:
SteelSeries Rival, USB (62271) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mionix Avior 7000, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 



(was BF4 angeht - kann man im Menu nicht die Sensitivity für Fahrzeuge separat einstellen? Dann könntest du einfach mit lowsens spielen und bei den Fahrzeugen etwas raufgehen).
(Was das Lesen angeht - drück das Mausrad mal runter  )


----------



## Defenz0r (12. November 2014)

Die von dem TE aufgelisteten Mäuse sind nicht gut.

Empfehlungen (beste auf dem Markt für FPS): Zowie FK1, Steelseries Rival 

Die Zowie ist halt außen ganz und gar nicht wertig und hat einfach nen üblen Sensor.
Die Steelseries Rival fühlt sich gut an und ist aber recht groß.

Beide haben einer sehr niedrige Lift-Off-Distance.
Wenn du die Maus aber auch mehr anheben tust kannst du auch eine Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core kaufen.

Ob eine Maus Palm oder Fingertip ist liegt immer an der Größe der Maus selber.

Warum benutzt du eine Handballenauflage? Das ist dämlich für FPS Games.
Low DPI sind 400/800 DPI und die Sensitivität bei 1,0 z.B bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200.
Ich habe z.B ein Steelseries Heavy Mauspad und wenn ich die Maus komplett drüber ziehe mach ich 180°.

@

Die G402 kann ich nicht empfehlen, denn soweit ich weiß hat die positive acceleration...

Wenn Logitech, dann G400/s G100s


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2014)

Die Auflösung ist für die Sens nicht ausschlaggebend... Wenn schon dann das FoV.


----------



## Patapon (12. November 2014)

Was für eine Maus ist denn ergonomisch für einen Figertip grip Spieler wie mich geeignet?
Ich dachte Mäuse mit Buckeln wären ergonomischer für mich?

@  Teutonnen die Steelseries soll gut für Palmgrip spieler sein und die Minonix avior laut deren webseite auch für palm or claw grip, also nichts für mich
@ Defenzor na ja die G400/s unterscheidet sich nicht so groß von meiner jetzigen G400

Btw. ich spiele im durchschnitt mit 1300-1500 DPI, also high sense


----------



## Defenz0r (12. November 2014)

Die G400s hat die Komfortfunktionen nicht, es ging bei der um generelle Empfehlungen.

@ Teutonnen natürlich ist die Sens mit der Auflösung in relation, 
denn wenn man eine höhere Auflösung hat dann muss man den Cursor mehr bewegen.

Dazu mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:

Game Resolution (px) *1920x1080*
Mouse Sensitivity(dpi) *1000*
InGame Sensitivity *1.0*
Windows Sensitivity* 6/11*

*Output*

True DPI *1000 *(after sensitivity multipliers)

Mouse Distance *3,66* (cm per playing field width)
__________________________________________________

Game Resolution (px) *1600x1200*
Mouse Sensitivity(dpi) *1000*
InGame Sensitivity *1.0*
Windows Sensitivity* 6/11*

*Output*

True DPI *1000 *(after sensitivity multipliers)

Mouse Distance *4,06 *(cm per playing field width)


@*PetaPon*, wenn deine Auflösung hoch ist dann spielst du bei 1500 DPI kein High Sens mehr:

Bei *4K *hast du dann bei *1500 *DPI *4,88cm* movement


----------



## Ion (12. November 2014)

Ich schmeiße mal die Logitech G500s ins Rennen. 
Ich nutze ebenfalls den FingerTip Grip und diese Maus scheint einfach perfekt dafür zu sein (zumindest für mich).
Die G500s sollte im örtlichen Blödmarkt zum testen bereit liegen


----------



## Teutonnen (12. November 2014)

Ok, ich sag dir jetzt einfach mal folgendes:
3D-Anwendungen arbeiten  mit Sphären (bzw genau genommen mit XYZ-Vektoren aber das driftet zu  sehr in die geometrische Algebra ab) und entsprechenden Winkeln. Dafür  ist es scheissegal, ob du in 800x600 oder in 8000x6000 spielst, solange  das FoV gleich bleibt. Der Cursor legt mehr PIXEL zurück, das kann sein -  das hat aber mit der Pixeldichte (des Monitores!) zu tun und nicht mit  der Ingame-Res.
So das war's, zu dem Thema werde ich mich ab sofort nicht mehr äussern.




Patapon schrieb:


> Was für eine Maus ist denn ergonomisch für einen Figertip grip Spieler wie mich geeignet?
> Ich dachte Mäuse mit Buckeln wären ergonomischer für mich?


Für Fingertip sind normalerweise kleine, symmetrische Mäuse mit einem Buckel am besten geeignet. Allerdings hat jeder einzigartige Hände, weshalb man am Besten ein paar Mäuse probegreift. Was mir gut in der Hand liegt, kann sich bei dir komplett seltsam anfühlen.



Patapon schrieb:


> @  Teutonnen die Steelseries soll gut für Palmgrip spieler sein und die Minonix avior laut deren webseite auch für palm or claw grip, also nichts für mich


Ich empfehle natürlich nicht ins Blaue hinaus. Hatte die Maus auch schon hier, man kann sie als Fingertip spielen. Mir kam sie dafür grenzwertig gross vor aber du hast grössere Hände als ich.

Genau genommen hatte ich die hier schon da:
G400
g400s
g500s
g402
g502
Avior 7000
Naos 7000
Rival
Sensei
Savu
Kone pure optical
eVo EC2
und in ein paar Tagen kommt noch die FK1 an.

Die beste Maus von all denen... Zweifellos die Avior 7000. Die Verarbeitung war über jeden Zweifel erhaben und sie hatte den besten Sleeve, den ich je gesehen habe. Leider ist sie hierzulande nicht mehr erhältlich und der Import in die Schweiz kostet mich insgesamt fast 150 Tacken. Hölle das wäre sie mir sogar wert, aber wenn dann irgendwann was ist wieder nach Deutschland schicken?



Patapon schrieb:


> @ Defenzor na ja die G400/s unterscheidet sich nicht so groß von meiner jetzigen G400


Die G400s hat einen anderen Sensor (wobei der S3090 der G400 besser ist als der S3905 der G400s), die Seiten sind etwas anders texturiert und die Plastikabdeckung hat ein anderes Muster.



Patapon schrieb:


> Btw. ich spiele im durchschnitt mit 1300-1500 DPI, also high sense


 Die CPI-Angabe ist - wie die Angabe der Ingame-Einstellung - für sich genommen leider wertlos. Jemand, der z.B. mit 8000 CPI spielt und dafür ingame die Sens auf 0.05 stellt, spielt real trotzdem nur mit 400 CPI. Verstehst du, was ich meine?^^

Normalerweise gibt man die Sensitivität in Zentimeter pro Umdrehung (cm/360) an. Ich spiele z.B. mit 60cm/360, d.h. ich muss meine Maus für eine volle Umdrehung 60cm weit (seitlich) bewegen.




Ion schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße mal die Logitech G500s ins Rennen.


Die Gummitextur an der Daumenseite ist einfach nur widerlich  Ich hab sie deswegen wieder zurückgeschickt - hatte dauernd das Gefühl, als würden mir Brotkrümel oder so am Daumen kleben.


----------



## Defenz0r (12. November 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Was für eine Maus ist denn ergonomisch für einen Figertip grip Spieler wie mich geeignet?
> Ich dachte Mäuse mit Buckeln wären ergonomischer für mich?


 
Wenn du richtig spielen tust dann ist Ergonomie fürn A.
Genauso wie Farben usw, da zählt nur noch das du besser als jemand anderes bist 
Die Zowie hat gar keine bis wenig Ergonomie, Logitech ist da anders.
Dafür hat die aber nen sehr guten Sensor...

Die Steelseries Rival würde dir warscheinlich eher gefallen, 
von der Ergonomie und dem Sensor wohl das beste Gesamtpaket für dich.


----------



## XGamer98 (13. November 2014)

Ich spiele auch Fingertip Grip und habe die Roccat Kone Pure. Die Maus liegt angenehm in der Hand und ist sonst auch zu empfehlen, allerdings habe ich relativ kleine Hände. Dennoch kannst du sie ja mal beim örtlichen Elektrogroßhandel nachschauen ob sie dor ausgestellt ist und ob sie eventuell deinen Kriterien entspricht.


----------



## addicTix (13. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Die Zowie ist halt außen ganz und gar nicht wertig und hat einfach nen üblen Sensor.


 
Zowie ec1 evo hat mit Sicherheit keinen üblen Sensor.
Über das äußerliche lässt sich streiten, ich bin damit zufrieden. 
Also die Zowie EC1 eVo kann ich wirklich empfehlen, schlecht ist sie auf keinen Fall. Aber die FK1 hat in der Tat den besseren Sensor.



@Teutonnen
Mionix Avior 7000 Ambidextrous Gaming Mouse
Senden die nicht nach Deutschland ?


----------



## Teutonnen (13. November 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Deutschland ?





Teutonnen schrieb:


> Import in die Schweiz




79.99€ plus 29.99 Versand (no shipping fee to EU and US - die Schweiz ist kein EU-Land) plus 16€ Zollgebühr.


----------



## addicTix (13. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> 79.99€ plus 29.99€ Versand (no shipping fee to EU and US - die Schweiz ist kein EU-Land) plus Zollgebühr.


 
Ach mist, tut mir leid ^^ Hab ich überlesen.
Gut dann wirds doch ganz schön teuer, jetzt versteh ich deine Sorge  
Sorry


----------



## Teutonnen (13. November 2014)

Kein Ding. Auf ldlc.ch gäbe es sie sogar, nur sind das Franzosen/Westschweizer und ich würde eigentlich schon gerne die AGBs lesen können und wissen, wie weit ich mich bücken muss.


----------



## Combi (13. November 2014)

ich schmeiss die roccat kone xtd in den raum.
habe selber kleine hände,aber das ding passt super in die hand.
zocke täglich,schichtabhängig,mehr oder weniger,aber am weekend kommen schonmal 
5-9 std am stück zusammen.
keine schmerzen in der hand ,einfach top.
profile über tasten sofort wechselbar,die maus sagt dir sogar die dpi an,geil^^
einstellbar in 100dpi schritten,6 profile,bis zu 8600dpi (wers braucht),
gewichtsmanagement,stoffummanteltes kabeljede taste belegbar,3-fach belegung jeder taste möglich usw..
also ich habe vor monaten nen screenie gemacht,wegen der tastenklicks,da müssten jetzt ca 6000 mehr pro taste drauf sein.was die langlebigkeit angeht.


----------



## XGamer98 (13. November 2014)

Meine Roccat Kone Pure hat über 3 Millionen Klicks mit der linken Maustaste und insgesamt über 12 Millionen Klicks und immer noch ein angenehmes Klickgefühl^^


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

Die XTD fühlt sich bei kleinen Händen an wie ein Klotz in der Hand.
Roccat ist halt von der Technik her nicht so gut wie z.B Zowie FK1.
Hab selber ne Roccat und find das die overrated ist.



Weezer schrieb:


> Mionix Avior 7000 Ambidextrous Gaming Mouse


 
Die Mionix 7000 hat leider smoothing das sich bei hoher DPI immer mehr bemerkbar macht.

Zur Zowie, mit übel meinte ich "richtig gut" hätte mich anders ausdrücken sollen lol


----------



## Patapon (13. November 2014)

Danke für die Empfehlungen, jetzt bin ich aber noch emhr durcheinander, zumal mir Mäuse von Personen mit kleineren Händen empfohlen wurden 


Was ich bisher rausgelesen habe, was für mich als *FingerTip Grip* spieler empfohlen wird.
zowie FK1
SteelSeries Rival
Mionix Avior 7000
Roccat Kone Pure Optical Core
G400s
G500s
Zowie EC1 eVo
roccat kone xtd
Was kann ich jetzt aussortieren?


----------



## Ion (13. November 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt aussortieren?


 Das ist schwierig. Ich z. B. habe sehr große aber schmale Hände, mir passt die G500s am besten.
Schreibe dir doch die Mäuse mal auf die du jetzt gesammelt hast und gehe in den PC Laden um die Ecke. Frage ob du sie in die Hand nehmen kannst (seriöse Händler machen das).
Schau welche dir am besten passt 

Roccat und Logitech sollte im Blödmarkt zu finden sein, die Mäuse von Zowie wirst du aber kaum auftreiben können.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. November 2014)

Am ehesten kurz bei Mindfactory oder so anrufen und fragen, ob sie die Mäuse in einer Filiale vorrätig haben.

Ansonsten, auch wenn's oft als schäbig betrachtet wird: Du hast ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Das heisst, du könntest auch 3-4 Mäuse bestellen und die "Beste" am Ende behalten. Der Fairness halber würde ich das aber kundtun.


----------



## Patapon (13. November 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Das ist schwierig. Ich z. B. habe sehr große aber schmale Hände, mir passt die G500s am besten.
> Schreibe dir doch die Mäuse mal auf die du jetzt gesammelt hast und gehe in den PC Laden um die Ecke. Frage ob du sie in die Hand nehmen kannst (seriöse Händler machen das).
> Schau welche dir am besten passt
> 
> Roccat und Logitech sollte im Blödmarkt zu finden sein, die Mäuse von Zowie wirst du aber kaum auftreiben können.



Mein blödmarkt hat nicht so viele Mäuse aber Logitech haben sie massenhaft, ich habe auch keine Bärenklaue als hand eher schmal aber halt doch anscheinend "groß" du bist auch *fingertip grip* Gamer ? 

Ich habe bemerkt wenn ich im irgendwo Mäuse Teste im LAden, mache ich einen Palm Grip zu Hause beim Zocken/Surfen automatisch FingerTip


----------



## JackA (13. November 2014)

Also ich verstehe hier 90% der Posts nicht.
Wir reden doch vom Fingertip Grip, d.h. eine möglichst kurze Maus. Dazu wird genannt, dass die Logitech MX-Form zu Schmerzen führt.
D.h. meiner Ansicht nach kannst du die G400S, G402, G500S und G502 schon mal streichen von der Liste.
Zowie FK1 kannst du streichen wegen umständlicher DPI Umschaltung
Die Steelseries Rival würde ich streichen, da auch zu groß und eher für Palmgrip
Die Roccat Kone XTD ist genau so zu groß

Was bleibt übrig, was du in meinen Augen selbst dann testen musst, welche dir am besten liegt:
Roccat Kone Pure Military Edition (Military wegen dem besseren Sensor)
Mionix Avior 7000
Und noch ein paar Mäuse, die mir noch im Kopf schwirren:
Logitech G302
CM Storm Alcor


----------



## Ion (13. November 2014)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> D.h. meiner Ansicht nach kannst du die G400S, G402, G500S und G502 schon mal streichen von der Liste.


 Aber das ist doch der Witz. Ich hatte die G502 hier, die ist aber etwas schmaler als die G500(s), die G400(s) wiederrum sollte auch etwas breiter als die G402 sein. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## JackA (13. November 2014)

Ok, wenn das so ist, nehme ich meine Behauptung zur G402 und G502 wieder zurück. Ich dachte, dass Logitech Ihrer MX-Größe treu geblieben ist, auch wenn das Design sich geändert hat, was dann anscheinend nicht so ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Roccat Kone Pure Military Edition (Military wegen dem besseren Sensor)


 
Wo hat die denn einen besseren Sensor?
Nur weil da steht Sie kann mehr DPI?

@TE Wenn dich der hohe LOD der Kone Pure Optical nicht stört nimm lieber diese, und ein gutes MausPad alá SteelSeries Heavy.
Lasermäuse haben zwar sehr viel komfort und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, aber durch die Lasertechnik an sich, 
kann es sein das deine Bewegung verändert wird, die Hersteller sagen dazu "optimieren".
Wenns dich nicht stört dann ist das okay, zudem sei gesagt das ich Lasermäuse nur nehmen würde wenn du relativ unabhängig von der Oberfläche sein willst.
Die Optischen kannst du dafür nicht mehr in der LOD anpassen, sind allerdings auch meist etwas präziser.

@THREAD bevor hier ein Laser vs optisch Bash War auf kommt sag ich mal einfach das es meine eigene subjektive Meinung ist


----------



## Patapon (13. November 2014)

So ich bin mal alle Vorschläge durchgegangen und mir wurden hier fast zu 90% *Palmgrip Tip* Mäuse empfohlen, obwohl ich ausdrücklich *FingerGrip tip* haben wollte 
Und beim lesen der Eigenschaften habe ich immer wieder *ClawGrip Tip* Bilder gesehen und ich bin definitiv kein Claw Mensch, weil einige schreiben *Claw = Finger*

Zowie FK1 =  Ambidextrous mouse developed for *claw grip* usage
ZOWIE FK1

ZOWIE GEAR - FK und EC1 Evo = *Palm* und *Claw*
[User-Review] RoundUp: ZOWIE GEAR - FK, EC1 Evo und G-TF Rough

EC1 eVo CL = besonders für die *Palm Grip* Technik geeignet. 
Test: Zowie EC1 evo CL - Details

SteelSeries Rival = *Palm Grip/claw* grippers
SteelSeries Rival Review by Takasta
SteelSeries Rival Review - Ergonomic Gaming Mouse

Mionix Avior 7000 = support a *palm or claw grip*.
Mionix Avior 7000 Ambidextrous Gaming Mouse

ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical = n-game if you're using a *claw or fingertip grip. *
ROCCAT Kone Pure Optical Review - A Closer Look

Roccat Kone Pure = die Maus nur mit den *Fingerspitzen *berührend einzuklemmen, während der Handballen auf dem Mauspad verweilt. <--*Genau mich beschrieben
Test: Roccat Kone Pure und Kone XTD (Seite 2) - ComputerBase*

Roccat Kone Pure Optical Gaming Mouse = *fingertips and their palm* arched
Roccat Kone Pure Optical: Review

Roccat Kone XTD = eignet sich die Kone XTD in erster Linie für Anwender, die den *Palm-Grip* bevorzugen.
Test: Roccat Kone Pure und Kone XTD (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Roccat Kone XTD  = e '*claw' style grip and the 'palm'*
ROCCAT KONE XTD Gaming Mouse | ROCCAT,KONE XTD,4250288118102,ROC-11-810,Gaming Mouse,Review,Steven Iglesias-Hearst,ROCCAT KONE XTD Gaming Mouse ROC-11-810 Review by Steven Iglesias-Hearst

Logitech G400s = *Palm-grip and claw-grip* players a
Logitech G400s Review - Optical Gaming Mouse - Tom's Guide

Logitech G500s = a *palm-style grip,* though it’s still possible to use a *claw-style grip* quite comfortably.
Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Mouse Review – Techgage


Logitech 502 = *palm grip* and an exceptional one for players who use a *claw grip. *
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-g502-proteus-core,review-2138.html

CM Storm Alcor =  Specifications Grip Type     *Palm*
Cooler Master Gaming » Products: Alcor

Logitech G302 MOBA Gaming Mouse = Daedalus Prime wurde für die *Fingertip- und Claw Grip-Steuerung *optimiert, um maximalen Komfort zu bieten.
Daedalus Prime G302 MOBA Gaming Mouse von Logitech

Logitech G402 = *Palm- oder Claw-Grip*-Handhaltung bevorzugt
Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury: Logitechs neue Shooter-Maus und G400s-Nachfolger im Test

Logitech G402 = ot only is this *ideal for players who use a palm grip*, but it also provides plenty of resting space for *claw grip players*. I even *experimented and found* that it's completely feasible to use the Hyperion Fury with a f*ingertip grip*: a true rarity in a gaming mouse.
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/logitech-hyperion-fury-mouse,review-2298.html

Cm Storm Recon = *Ambidextrous Hybrid*
Cooler Master Gaming » Products: Recon

So was bleibt übrig nach dem ausfiltern:

*Roccat Kone Pure*/ *optical* hört sich sehr gut an, nur leider habe ich mir Roccat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (headset) und von Freunden (maus) auch nur schlechtes gehört (Material Verarbeitung, probleme mit treiber )software etc.
*Logitech G302 MOBA Gaming Mouse* hört sich gut an bin aber kein MOBA Gamer und ich glaube die g302 ist billiger verarbeitet als die 4er und 5er, vorallem fehlt mir irgendwie der Schalter zum DPI verstellen und die anzeige für die DPI ?
*Logitech G402 *mal wird gesagt Sie sei *Palm- oder Claw-Grip *und woanders das sie für alle Formen sei, das ist doch was Faul an der Sache*???
**Cm Storm Recon *soll angeblich auch alle Formen unterstützen Ambidextrous Hybrid

Gibt es echt keine große Auswahl für *FingerGrip Tip* Gamer ?
Danke für die Vorschläge bisher, habe jetzt 2 1/2 std eure Vorschläge recherchiert, von daher bitte keine Vorschläge für PALM GRIP TIP Mäuse oder Mäuse für Personen mit kleinen Händen


----------



## Joker_54 (13. November 2014)

Da mag dranstehen was will, wenn Leute gute Erfahrung damit gemacht haben (-> Westcoast mit der Rival oder Ion mit der G500 als Beispiele), dann kann das ja auch was für dich sein. Der Hersteller kann viel hinschreiben, wenn die Maus bequem ist, können die ja auch "Nur bequem für Katzen" auf die Website schreiben, ist dann trotzdem gut. Ich glaube du weißt worauf ich hinauswill. 

Wenn du es wirklich wissen willst, musst du wohl oder übel selber Probieren gehen.


----------



## Ion (14. November 2014)

Wenn wir nach dieser Grafik gehen:

http://i.imgur.com/DUOohpY.png

Dann ist die Logitech G500s definitiv eine Maus für Fingertip Grip Gamer, da ich meine Hand exakt so halte wie im verlinkten Bild ganz unten.
Hier ein Bild (da sieht man auch mal wie verdammt groß meine Hände eigentlich sind )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das nicht so ausschaut: Liegt super "an" der Hand 



> Logitech G500s = a *palm-style grip,* though it’s still possible to use a *claw-style grip* quite comfortably.


Ich kann das daher nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe dir also eine richtige Maus, zumindest zum testen, empfohlen.


----------



## ich111 (14. November 2014)

Die FK1 kann ich ohne Probleme Fingertippen, lass dich also nicht von irgendeinem Review oder einer Marketingaussage leiten. Fingertip Maus sollte einfach nicht zu hoch und nicht zu lang sein.


----------



## Patapon (14. November 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn wir nach dieser Grafik gehen:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DUOohpY.png
> 
> ...


 

Meine MX518 und G400 halte ich auch so, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht zufrieden und wie gesagt meine "Sehnenscheidenentzündung" die ich öfters im Zeigefinger bekomme, ich vermute das die Mausform nicht optimal für mich ist?


----------



## Patapon (16. November 2014)

So ich war in einem anderem Blödmarkt,die hatten mehrere Mäuse am Start, ganz genial haben die Mitarbeiter bei einigen Mäusen die Alarmsicherug an der unterseite angebracht und natürlich im Unteren Regal so das man sich hinknien musste zum testen.

*SteelSeries Rival *definetiv zu groß
*Mad Catz* zu Transformer mäßig und irgendwie komisch in der Bedienung
*Logitech G402* fühlt sich an wie meine M518 und G400 aber schaut cool aus
und einige andere Mäuse

da gab es nur die* Roccat Kone Pure* in weiß (Phantom) nur als Laser, hatte keine Lust weiter zu suchen.

An sich fühlt sich die Maus sehr gut an für meinen* Fingertip Grip*,aber das verhalten stört mich noch etwas.
Habe die Talk und Treiber Software installiert, aber wenn ich Oberflächen analyse *TCU *einschalte und die LOD (*Distance Control Unit*) auf *Extra Low*, habe ich das Gefühl das die Maus hakt, sich nicht ganz flüssig bewegt.
Ohne diese Einstellungen ahbe ich eine extrem hohe LOD, das geht ja mal gar nicht.

Mein Mauspad Stoff Mauspad* Zowie N-RF1 Mousepad*
Zowie N-RF1 Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ich die Analyse ausschalte ohne config und die LOD auf die vorletzte stufe klein stelle, geht es gerade so.
Ich habe auch mein altes Metall/Alu Mauspad ausprobiert von Razer, war auch nicht wirklich besser.

Vor allem die LOD macht sich bemerkbar, bei meiner M518 und G400 hatte ich nie Probleme.

Sollte ich mir ne neue Maus unterlage kaufen von Roccat, wenn ja welche, bitte keine exorbitant teure.


----------



## ich111 (16. November 2014)

Warum hast du nicht einfach die optische Version bestellt (Kone Pure (Miltairy hat den deutlich besser konfigurierbareren Sensor)?


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. November 2014)

Ich bin seit jeher Fingertip-Grip-User.

Wenn ich eins gelernt hab - am wichtigsten ist, dass die Maus dabei von der länge her möglichst kurz ist.
Dein Handballen bleibt ja fast immer stationär auf der Unterlage liegen (deshalb ist der Griff ja auch so wunderbar bequem und auch auf längste Zeit schön okonomisch - man muss ja fast nie den Arm oder die Hand bewegen, sondern kann immer bequem aufliegen und bewegt nur die Finger minimal. 
Wenn die Maus zu lang (oder auch zu hoch) ist, gibts aber das Problem dass das Ende sonst irgendwann mit dem Ende in der Handfläche anstößt. Man zieht sie ja nur zu sich her, indem man die Finger zurückzieht und dabei anwinkelt. Man kann sie dann nicht weiter zurückziehen, ohne die Hand abzusetzen. Mit einer "kurzen" Maus (und definitiv ohne "Buckel"!) hast Du da viel mehr Spielraum!

Das selbe gilt auch seitwärts - eine nicht zu breite Maus ist da viel angenehmer, weil Du sie dann nicht nur durch drehen des (auf der Auflage liegen bleibenden) Handgelenks manipulieren kannst, sondern vor allem auch feinste Bewegungen machen kannst, wenn Du sie zwischen Daumen auf der einen und Ring + kleinem Finger auf der anderen Seite hin und herschiebst.
Hier gilt genauso: Je schmaler, desto mehr Spielraum!

Mit kleinen Mäusen bist Du also auf jeden Fall besser beraten - und vor allem nicht so lang wie für Palm Gripper.
Du willst mit Deiner Palm ja eben gerade nicht grippen, sondern brauchst da Platz. 

Nächster Punkt:
Am besten keine Auflagen für Ring/kleinen Finger sowie für den Daumen.
Man hat beim Fingergrip dann nämlich noch zwei weitere riesen Vorteile gegenüber dem Palm-Grip:
Man kann mit diesen drei Fingern, mit denen man die Maus ja hält, immer minimal leichten Kontakt zum Mauspad halten.
Damit bekommt man auch eine sensorische Rückmeldung, ob, wie schnell und wie weit man die Maus bewegt. Macht es nochmal etwa intuitiver.
Zweiter Vorteil: Man kann Bewegungen ganz gezielt sofort stoppen, ohne übers Ziel rauszuschiessen. Man bremst die Bewegung, indem man diesen Kontakt der Finger aufs Mauspad etwas fester macht.
Da ist es gut, wenn die Kanten an der Unterseite nicht abgerundet sind und kein allzu grosser Abstand zwischen Mausboden/Mauspad besteht, sonst "springt" einem die Maus manchmal etwas am Finger hoch und man verreisst leicht.

Noch eins find ich sehr wichtig, insbesondere wenn man RPGs oder RTS spielt: Zustätzliche Buttons auf der Oberseite.
Man hat gegenüber dem Palm-Gripper den Nachteil, dass man mit dem Daumen weniger machen kann, da man mit dem Daumen ja die Maus hält und steuert.
Der Palm Gripper hält die Maus in der ganzen Hand - der kann den Daumen problemlos wegnehmen und damit Zusatztasten drücken. Können wir nicht, es sei denn wir setzen ab. Das verreisst den Cursor oder man verzögert.
Deshalb ist es gut, wenn auf der Oberseite ein paar zusätzliche Tasten sind.


Welche Maus ich da empfehlenswert finde?
Es gibt keine.


Ich such mir seit jeher nen Wolf, aber eine perfekte Maus, die alle diese Bedürfnisse erfüllt, existiert offenbar nicht.

Am nächsten bin ich dem noch mit einer radikal modifizierten Cyborg MMO gekommen.
Die muss man aber wortwörtlich stark zurechtschneiden, damit sie von der Größe passt, alle zusätzlichen Teile abnehmen, die Daumenauflage noch weiter nach vorne verschieben als es normalerweise geht, sie zurechtdremeln.
Dann hat man eine schmale, kurze Maus mit Buttons auf der Oberseite, ingame-DPI-Verstellung und sogar ein paar der Zusatztasten am Daumen lassen sich für Fingertipper einigermassen problemlos aktivieren.

Sieht halt nur ******** aus das Ding, insbesondere nach dem Modden, die Verarbeitungsqualität einiger Tasten läßt etwas zu wünschen übrig und sehr stabil ist sie auch nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, für mich noch der beste Kompromiss.



PS
Die Roccat Kone pure halte ich von der Form für den Fingertip-Grip für vollkommen ungeeignet.
Klar gehts zur Not - aber eine von der Form passendere Maus, das ist ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## Defenz0r (16. November 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht einfach die optische Version bestellt (Kone Pure (Miltairy hat den deutlich besser konfigurierbareren Sensor)?


 
Optische Mäuse sind nicht im Treiber einstellbar, die LOD ist darin fix, dennoch verstehe ich immer noch nicht warum die Military einen bessereb Sensor haben sollte.


----------



## ich111 (16. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Optische Mäuse sind nicht im Treiber einstellbar, die LOD ist darin fix, dennoch verstehe ich immer noch nicht warum die Military einen bessereb Sensor haben sollte.


Ähm, ne Schon mal was vom Pixart PWM3310 gehört? Der kann das und in der Kone Pure Military ist genau der verbaut, in der Kone Pure Optical ist der ADNS 3090 was zumindest von der "Kamera" her der gleiche Sensor sein sollte nur mit deutlich schwächerem Prozessor


----------



## Defenz0r (16. November 2014)

Achso, wusste ich nicht, naja viel kann der Prozessor bei starker Hardware nicht ausmachen.
Das die LOD anpassbar ist, ist wohl die größte stärke.
Was mich stören würd, ist das die Maus 9% kleiner als die schon kleine Kone ist.


----------



## Patapon (17. November 2014)

Ist es jetzt so schlimm das ich die *Laser Version* von der *Roccat Kone pure* habe?
Habe mir gestern ein hoffentlich gescheites *Mauspad *bestellt *Roccat hiro*, ich hoffe doch das die Maus sich dann geschmeidiger verhält.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich anscheinend keinen Plan von Gaming Mäusen habe. 
Ein Freund meinte, dass ich die DPI Zahl höher stellen sollte und in Windows + den Spielen die Mausgeschwindigkeit / Maussensivität runterstellen solle.

Sprich in Windows (auf 1 und die DPI dafür auf 6000) oder in BF4 (Maussenivität auf 1% und DPI 7000).
Aktuell habe ich bei Windows in der Mittelstellung und DPI auf 1400-1600, bei BF4 auf 20% und 1400-1600, er meinte kein wunder wenn die Maus mit so niedriger DPI hakt.

Was sagt ihr dazu, wie muss ich die Maus konfigurieren?


----------



## Defenz0r (17. November 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt so schlimm das ich die *Laser Version* von der *Roccat Kone pure* habe?
> Habe mir gestern ein hoffentlich gescheites *Mauspad *bestellt *Roccat hiro*, ich hoffe doch das die Maus sich dann geschmeidiger verhält.
> 
> Ich gebe zu, dass ich anscheinend keinen Plan von Gaming Mäusen habe.
> ...



Das mit der Maussensitivität ist voll der Mist ! xD
Wenn du Beispielsweise 7000 DPI hast, eine Ingame Sensitivität von 0,5 hast du Real 3500 DPI, bringt dir nichts.
Das Roccat Hiro ist ein überteuertes Plastik !"§$%& Mauspad, das meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet ist für richtiges Gaming. Da Würde ich zu der Steelseries QCK Serie Raten, weil Stoff und langsamer / genauer!

Was auch noch ein Nachteil des Hartplastik Mauspads ist, ist das sich die Skates also die Gleitfüße darauf super schnell abnutzen. Wenn du die Maus z.B wie ich über das ganze Mauspad (50cm) ziehst, dann hast du nach ner Woche oder Monat je nach Benutzungsgrad eine Maus die "schleift".
Selbst wenn es Leute gibt die mit Hartplastik arbeiten, ist es so, das sich feine Pixelbereiche mit langsamen Oberflächen genauer ansteuern lassen als mit schnellen.

Noch was, wenn du auf Windows auf 1 stellst, dann drehst du damit die DPI runter und Windows verfälscht ziemlich stark, es sei denn du verwendest das etwas ungenaue Direct Access auf die Maus.

6/11 in Windows hat einen Multiplikator von 1.0, d.h es ändert / verfälscht nichts.

Ich muss dir leider sagen das dein Freund anscheinend ziemlich viel Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und in der Materie kaum Ahnung haben sollte.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2014)

Wenn du die zurückgeben kannst dann mach das und bestell dir die Kone Pure Military. Da kannst du wie bei einem Lasersensor alles einstellen, hast aber keine Beschleunigung.

Der einzige Nachteil, dass diese nicht auf allen Oberflächen funktioniert trifft dich ja nicht.

Beim Mauspad wäre das Zowie G-TF speed (XL) Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Defenz0r (17. November 2014)

Wenn Ihm die Maus dann nicht zu klein ist, er sollte sich Gedanken machen das die Maus dann 9% kleiner ist.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob bei einem so geringen Grundwissen ein hoher Skill resultieren wird.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der TE vermutlich nicht ohne weiteres im E-Sport mäßigen Stile unterwegs sein würde.
Es sei denn er zockt Call Of Duty oder solche die einfach nur noch Glücksspiele sind und nicht übermäßig viel mit Skill zu tun haben.

*Etwas OT:*

Einer der Gründe warum ich nicht ernst Shooter spielen tu, ist der das der enorme Zeitaufwand zu hoch ist und das sehr anstrengend sein kann.
Klar, ein gewisses Grund Movement schleift sich ein, aber Maus ziehen muss erst mal gemeistert sein, Crossfire Movement muss gelernt werden usw.
Dann kommt dann noch die Stelle an der man sich ein gescheites Headset kaufen muss um den Gegner aus allen Richtungen sogar in Entfernung akkurat orten zu müssen.
Letztendlich musst du sehr viel lernen, also mir macht diese Challenge in dieser Form höchstens im Team Spaß, da die Lernkurve bei spielen wie CS:GO ziemlich hoch ist,
wenn man vorher noch wenig "richtige" Shooter gezockt hat.

Jemand der 7 Jahre gezockt hat, selbst wenn es CSS war, muss nicht unbedingt gut sein, auch wenn es 1000h waren.
Ich kenne jemanden, der würde mich zwar in jedem Shooter schlagen, aber ich könnte von Ihm nicht behaupten das es Ihm Spaß macht.
Ich weiß nicht, als außenstehender sieht das immer sehr stressig aus, diese Person kauft sich auch fast nur Hardware die er ohne Probleme mal durch die Gegend schleudern kann.


Man will halt besser werden, doch wie ich das sehe, und ich spreche aus Erfahrung wird das wenn du gut werden möchtest ein sehr langer Weg werden...


----------



## Patapon (17. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das mit der Maussensitivität ist voll der Mist ! xD
> Wenn du Beispielsweise 7000 DPI hast, eine Ingame Sensitivität von 0,5 hast du Real 3500 DPI, bringt dir nichts.
> Das Roccat Hiro ist ein überteuertes Plastik !"§$%& Mauspad, das meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet ist für richtiges Gaming. Da Würde ich zu der Steelseries QCK Serie Raten, weil Stoff und langsamer / genauer!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe doch schon ein Stoff Mauspad, was ich weiter oben angegeben habe --> Zowie N-RF1 Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und mit dem Stoff Mauspad kommt die Maus nicht wirklich klar.

Wie kommst du darauf das ingame maussensi 0.5 = 3500 dpi ergibt oder Windows 6/11 einen Multiplikator von 1 hat 
Will das verstehen, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## Patapon (17. November 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du die zurückgeben kannst dann mach das und bestell dir die Kone Pure Military. Da kannst du wie bei einem Lasersensor alles einstellen, hast aber keine Beschleunigung.
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil, dass diese nicht auf allen Oberflächen funktioniert trifft dich ja nicht.
> 
> Beim Mauspad wäre das Zowie G-TF speed (XL) Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sehr empfehlenswert.


 
Ich habe doch schon ein zowie Stoff-Mauspad --> Zowie N-RF1 Mousepad Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich glaube nicht das ich die Maus beim Blödmarkt zurückgeben kann, die zieren sich immer und geben eher nen Gutschein anstatt das Geld auszuzahlen und man kann bei Blödmarkt nichts bestellen was die nicht im sortiment haben oder doch und wenn dann bestimmt teurer?


----------



## Defenz0r (17. November 2014)

Natürlich kannst du etwas dort bestellen---


> Wie kommst du darauf das ingame maussensi 0.5 = 3500 dpi ergibt oder Windows 6/11 einen Multiplikator von 1 hat
> Will das verstehen, deswegen frage ich.



Erfahrung und eine lange aufwendige Recherche machen es möglich.
Dies ist nicht bestreitbar, ist doch logisch, wenn ich im Spiel die Häflte der Sensitivität auswähle das Real nur die Hälfte raus kommen.


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2014)

Bei Mediamarkt kannst du Artikel 14 Tage zurückgeben, einfach in OVP und mit Kassenbon zurückbringen. Geld kriegst du auch wenn du drauf bestehst.


----------



## Patapon (25. November 2014)

So Maus zurückgegeben und eine *Roccat Kone Pure Military* bestellt und bekommen für den gleichen Preis bei Amazon.

Und ich bin froh das ich es getan habe, hier lässt sich die LOD/DCU wirklich niedrig stellen und ist dann auch niedrig, nicht wie bei der Laser auf niedrigster Stufe noch nach 3 cm bemerkbar.
Auch funktioniert sie zuverlässig ohne zu haken auf beiden mousepad zowie/ roccat hiro.

Die Roccat Kone Pure Laser kam auf ihrem Hauseigenem Mousepad Roccat Hiro nicht klar, und mit zowie pad war Katastrophe.

Mit der optischen ziele ich besser und läuft einfach flüssiger, ganz zu schwiegen das ich endlich die LOD runter stellen kann.

Entweder habe ich ein Montagsmodel erwischt oder generell sind die Laser von Roccat nicht gut, mein Kumpel der die Roccat Kone + hatte, hat mir von den gleichen Problemen berichtet die er hatte, wenn er die DCU/LOD runter gestellt hat, soll die maus übelst gehakt haben.


----------

